# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  CURSO TALLER: PROPAGACION DE PLANTAS IN VITRO, 8 NOVIEMBRE

## invitroperu

CURSO TALLER :PROPAGACION DE PLANTAS IN VITRO 
Ud. aprendera a propagar en forma economica plantas utilizando medios de cultivo economicos y disponibles en el mercado. Con explicacion sencilla y mucha informacion en un DVD, Ud. podrá instalar un laboratorio económico y rentable en su propio domicilio o cerca a su invernadero o vivero. Le proporcionamos presupuestos, lista de proveedores y un video para poder revisar la informacion completa en cualquier momento. TOTALMENTE PRACTICO
Le entregamos certificados de participacion un DVD conteniendo un video, sesiones explicativas, manuales, protocolos y mucha informacion adicional.  En un solo dia de 9 am a 3 pm,  COSTO 200 NUEVOS SOLES. 
INSCRIPCIONES SOLO HASTA EL DIA JUEVES 6 (2 dias previos al curso) SOLO 5 PARTICIPANTES POR GRUPO. Informes 2711571 o info@invitroperu.comPOSTER OCTUBRE NOVIEMBRE.jpgTemas similares: SE VENDEN PLANTAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR Y LEGACY Artículo: Establecen requisitos para importación de plantas in vitro de café desde Costa Rica Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos para importación de plantas in vitro de café de Colombia Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para plantas in vitro de limonium de Israel Artículo: Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de plantas in vitro de caña de azúcar de Brasil

----------


## invitroperu

Ud puede traer su propio material para introducirlo in vitro, ahi revisamos los protocolos y le dirigimos en la propagacion de la planta.
Solo debe enviarnos un correo con el nombre comun o cientifico de la planta para preparar los medios que se usaran en el curso

----------

